# Low flow from my new Eheim 2215?



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

Hi All,

Just complete my new tank set up with an Eheim 2215 filter. It is a new one. Never used Eheim canister before, but to me this flow is quite low. Anyone using Eheim 2215 can suggest?

Cheers
D


----------



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

PS: And when the pipe is submerged, I can barely feel the flow when I dip my finger very close to the pipe outlet in the water...


----------



## Edvet (7 Nov 2014)

Filter could be packed with to much media? How high is the filter outlet (lily) above the filter? Hoses kinked?
Stop and start it a few times?


----------



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

Edvet said:


> Filter could be packed with to much media? How high is the filter outlet (lily) above the filter? Hoses kinked?
> Stop and start it a few times?



I didn't change media pads, they were original ones. The lily pipe is roughly 1m above the ground, where the filter sits on. Checked many times no kinked hoses. Tried a few time restart still no good...


----------



## Edvet (7 Nov 2014)

Are you using the Eheim connectors with the valves? All are wide open?
If so disconnect the connectors and run the filter on a bucket of water at the same level see how much water it gives. If this is to little i would say open the filter and see if anything is wrong. (Eheim should have good services)


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Nov 2014)

I was looking for data of your set up but i couldn´t find it. Did you have it somewhere?

What are the dimensions of the tank? 
How many centimeters have the tubes from the filter till they get in the tank?
Are the valves wide open?


----------



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

Edvet said:


> Are you using the Eheim connectors with the valves? All are wide open?
> If so disconnect the connectors and run the filter on a bucket of water at the same level see how much water it gives. If this is to little i would say open the filter and see if anything is wrong. (Eheim should have good services)


Yes everything is original, I only replaced the Eheim pipes using glass pipes. All valves are open. Will try that and let you know what happens


----------



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

Paulo Soares said:


> I was looking for data of your set up but i couldn´t find it. Did you have it somewhere?
> 
> What are the dimensions of the tank?
> How many centimeters have the tubes from the filter till they get in the tank?
> Are the valves wide open?



Hi, it is Ada 60p. All valves are open. The length of outlet tube is about 1m - 1.2 m


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Nov 2014)

Eheim filters are always optimistically rated. I've seen numbers like 650 LPH rating which you will never see. unless running with zero head and zero filter media. The normal output will be 40%-50% of rated flow. You can test this to see what number you get by simply placing a bucket under the outlet and timing the flow.

Any reduction in the inlet or outlet pipe diameter will reduce flow significantly, so that if the Lily pipe internal diameter is smaller than the filter outlet internal diameter this will reduce flow. Any other device attached to the fluid circuit will likewise reduce flow, especially if their inlet/outlet pipe diameters are smaller.

You can improve flow by removing some percentage of filter media, especially the ceramic noodles if you have any, and which you don't really need.

You can also improve the flow rate by using a different impeller. If this filter uses a 3 bladed impeller you can switch to a 6 bladed impeller, which I think comes with the 2217.

Cheers,


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Nov 2014)

There´s nothing wrong with the Eheim.. i bet on it.


----------



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Eheim filters are always optimistically rated. I've seen numbers like 650 LPH rating which you will never see. unless running with zero head and zero filter media. The normal output will be 40%-50% of rated flow. You can test this to see what number you get by simply placing a bucket under the outlet and timing the flow.
> 
> Any reduction in the inlet or outlet pipe diameter will reduce flow significantly, so that if the Lily pipe internal diameter is smaller than the filter outlet internal diameter this will reduce flow. Any other device attached to the fluid circuit will likewise reduce flow, especially if their inlet/outlet pipe diameters are smaller.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. There seems no ceramic noodles, just 5 blue spongy pads + 1 black + 1 white. That's all.

Problem is I don't know what is 'normal' flow from Eheim 2215. Anyone can post a video showing normal flow rate?

I can only compare to other internal filter I have and this one is really slow.


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Nov 2014)

Ceg says it all. That filter is not enough for your ADA 60. And with Lilys is even worst... cause you reduce the flow of the inlet. 
That filter claims 650 liters /per hour. You will get about 60% of it. Those measures don´t have in mind "hardscape", the weight of the water in the tubes clibing (phisics), etc etc.. 
I used to have a Eco Pro 300 and the same problem. Then i bought a pump to help. 

Best regards


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Nov 2014)

And don´t forget that with the original Ehiem Inlet tube you have a full open tube sucking water. With a Lily you only have a small percentage of it.. cause you have grooves! That reduce a lot the inlet capacity.


----------



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

Paulo Soares said:


> Ceg says it all. That filter is not enough for your ADA 60. And with Lilys is even worst... cause you reduce the flow of the inlet.
> That filter claims 650 liters /per hour. You will get about 60% of it. Those measures don´t have in mind "hardscape", the weight of the water in the tubes clibing (phisics), etc etc..
> I used to have a Eco Pro 300 and the same problem. Then i bought a pump to help.
> 
> Best regards



I think 2215 is intended for a much bigger tank than 60P, that was why I choose it over 2213. I saw quite a lot of people here use 2215 for their 60P.


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Nov 2014)

Look ..  i can only speak for what i observe in person with my Eco Pro 300 that is similar to yours in capacity.

In my case:
I took off the lily Inlet and let the Ehiem. Only let the Lily Outflow.
Took of those black plastics in the bottom of the filter.
Reduce at the most the lenght of the tubes since the filter till they connect, In my case the tubes have only 52 cm.

And as i mentioned i bought a pump to help the job. 

Altough i agree with you that this filter should do the job cause it has 10 times the displacement. But.. then again..  also in my case the eco pro 300 should do and it just doesn´t..

Compliments.


----------



## parotet (7 Nov 2014)

I use this filter on a 60 cm tank (65 liters) and as mentioned it works more or less ok but I would be happier with a 2217. I run it only with one coarse sponge and two small bags of ceramic rings, that's all, only one third of the canister volume.
I also use an inline CO2 diffuser (more flow restriction) so I have only managed to have good flow with a spraybar which helps quite a lot to distribute the flow homogeneoulsy.

Even with 1/3 of the media volume, when I have tried lily pipes the feeling was that the filter did not have enough muscle to move the water all over the plants. IMO for a good use of lily pipes you really need a powerful filter. Not sure if it is a matter of flow restriction or because you rely on a single jet to really move all the water column all over the tank. I think ADA is one of the few manufeacturers (the only one?) that gives some guidance on the real flow needed for each lily pipe model... quite useful to have a look. As fas as I remember for my outlet lily pipe size (not ADA but the same outlet size) it was recommended a minimum filter output of 10 liters/minute (=600 liters per hour) something that obviously my 2215 is not able to provide even in the most optimistic conditions

Empty your canister, use only some sponges, shorten the tubing to the maximum, install a powerhead or surface skimmer with its outflow pointing in the same direction that your lily pipe outflow and maybe you can work it out.

Jordi


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Nov 2014)

Sometimes (more often than it should be..) people kind a look at this images and make a wrong decision or thinking.. 






It´s the marketing... fake publicity.. 
It works. But they should told us all the tricks.. ADA.. Amano..


----------



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

Tried the first test - lower the outlet lily pipe, can see some improvement.
tried the second test - use Eheim inlet instead of glass pipe: no improvement I can see...
the third test - remove all the media from the filter, can see a little improvement but not too much.

At the moment I use only half of the media pads, still have no clue how I can increase the flow rate...


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Nov 2014)

If i were you i do all this at once:

Put the original Inlet and outflow. 
Reduce the tubes at the shorten you can. Less curves or NONE! 
Open valves at max.
Take off the black plastics cilinders in the bottom (if they came along with the acessories)
Take off the carbon sponge 

And it has to do fine. If doesn´t than you might consider a issue with the filter. Is it new?


----------



## Deisler (7 Nov 2014)

Paulo Soares said:


> If i were you i do all this at once:
> 
> And it has to do fine. If doesn´t than you might consider a issue with the filter. Is it new?



It is a new one. From the Youtube video clip I posted, do you think the flow is quite slow? I have no idea what a normal flow rate it should be from a 2215...I just expected much stronger flow than that...

Trying what you suggested at the moment.


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Nov 2014)

Deisler.. I can´t see the video right now my friend. But You don´t need plants flying ok.  Put a simple leave in the aquarium right in front of the outflow and see if she goes and turn onto the inlet.
See the circuit she describes. I used to do this to chek the best flow.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (8 Nov 2014)

Hi,
I own a 2215 filter, once i had issue with the flow and tried lot of things nothing helped when i take to service center there they found one broken ceramic ring got stuck in the inlet tube where it attaches to the canister when they removed that it started working perfect, and also make sure there is no air inside canister this will reduce the flow to check just tilt and see for any air lock is there or not, and before priming make sure there is no water inside canister, and also just remove your impeller and put it back once. what is your the MM size of your lily pipe looks like big in the video, and like Clive said you can use 2217 impeller for increasing flow even before i got my second canister i was using boyu submersible pump1600 per litre impeller for 2 months worked very well with high flow. now I'm using original impeller with 10mm lily pipe outlet, my flow is good.


----------

